# Papatoetoe



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

Can anyone tell me about the above location.
My husband has a job in Pakuranga but will be travelling around the Howick area

Just looking at rental homes, there are a lot of lovely looking houses there but seem very cheap - is there a reason for this?

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,
Don't know it personally, but here are my observations.
Seems like an ok kind of place. I've popped myself on Google Street View in a few places and all looks well.
Be aware that Papatoetoe is directly..ish underneath the flight path for Auckland airport, therefore this may be a reason why property is cheaper there and there is a lot of industry here ?
I was always led to beleive also to steer clear of areas of Auckland to the South and South West of the city as in general these areas are of a lower socio-economic class.
Looking at the schools in the area they are all Decile 2 to 4 meaning the class of the families who's students attend these schools are under the medium point so may in general earn less, have reduced or no qualifications, have more people living in the houses etc.
These schools will get more funding from the government which is the reason for the decile rating in the first place. Doesn't necessarily mean that the schools aren't good or the quality of teaching isn't good.
Cheers


----------



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you

I have just looked on the council website & the House is in the major airport noise location
Never thought of it before...so thank you again

Regards
Rebecca


----------

